# Today was the saddest goodbye........



## RayGuselli (Nov 9, 2008)

After a long struggle we had to make the heartwrenching decision to call the vet to our wonderful Gizmo.

I have had many cats but never one like this guy....

I did a smudge (digital hand painting) of him recently and thought the verse appropriate (my thanks to Diane Ramsey) for sending it to me some time ago.

Just wanted to share our grief as we buried him in the garden and will plant something to always remember him by.

A tearful day for us all....

Ray, Ann and Maria


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss 

Beautiful pic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

wow he was a very beautifull boy, im so sorry for your loss, i know exactly wat you are going thro...it does get better, you will never ever forget them x x R.I.P. beautifull boy xx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss what a beautiful boy he was, RIP little one play happy at rainbow bridge.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sorry for your loss  what a wonderful picture that is of Gizmo  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful picture of a beautiful boy, R I P little man,xxxxxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

so sorry about ur loss


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

What a gorgeous memorial to your beloved fur child.

I'm sitting here crying thinking of all the fur babies waiting for me at The Bridge. That verse is so beautiful and moving.

Run free Gizmo xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

so sorry to hear of your loss - run free at rainbow bridge Gizmoxx


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

What a lovely pic and what a beautiful Boy!!!!

{{{ Gizmo }}} R.I.P sweetheart xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh god, this made me cry, especially with having owned and bred longhairs for a lot of years now. Your Gizmo was beautiful and I am so very sorry for your loss. God bless, run free at the bridge lad. xxxx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP Gizmo 

lovely picture and such a bootiful verse


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

That really made me cry, so lovely to a lovely little boy. xxxRIP Run free Gizmoxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww so sorry for the loss of little Gizmo!! Sleep well Gizmo xx


----------



## RayGuselli (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words which help ease our pain.

As I look at my framed picture of Gizmo I am afraid it brings a tear.....I guess it always will.

For me, he was just so special....my little mate who sat for hours with me as I worked at my PC.....I can almost hear the bump as he used to land on the desk.....

Hopefully time will be a healer....

My thanks again for the kind words

Ray


----------

